# My bow cull buck from open weekend



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

. Used T3 broadhead.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Here he is before he was wacked


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Way to go, I still haven't put one down this year yet. Seen some nice ones, but they weren't anywhere near close enough or providing a shot.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Haven't got mine yet either. Congrats.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Now for the buck in the background..


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, I have promised him to my little girl, had him at 15 yards twice already.


----------

